# What Pet?



## Aside (Jun 1, 2015)

I've wanted a pet rat for ages, I did all the research on care needs and everything. My dad is very anti-rat. I've spent years trying to convert him but I'm moving into off campus housing this coming semester so I thought I might finally have my chance but alas he says they aren't allowed in the apartment even during breaks. I really want to have a pet with me at school but I don't know what would make a good alternative.

My biggest thing is I want a pet that likes/at least tolerates being handled. I really want to be able to hold them, pet them, snuggle them, etc.

I won't have a ton of room for a cage so an animal that can live in a smallish space would be good - but I plan on animal proofing my bedroom and giving them the run of it whenever I'm home (I'm a homebody so that would be a lot). That said, I'd like an animal that I can let roam.

They also need to be able to handle a couple hours in the car a few times a year to go back and forth between school and home, I'd never leave them alone in the car so there would be ac/heat/whatever temperature control was necessary at all times.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well if you've done your research you will know you should never get just 1 rat! Rats are very social creatures that must live in pairs or groups! They become very bored and depressed alone not even human interaction can make up for another rat.
Rats need large cages with plenty of enrichment such as ropes, hammocks, ladders and various shelves.

Syrian hamster require large floor space so a cage around 80cm x 50cm wide is best.

Maybe gerbils would be best?


----------



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello!

Dwarf rabbits or bunnies are the best. They are small. Love to snuggle. And yeah, best pets!

Good luck!


----------



## 5calimo32 (May 26, 2015)

I would recommend a house rabbit (any rabbit litter trained and allowed to free range the home) or a chinchilla as chinchillas are a large commitment because of tjeir 20 yr plus.lifespan but are extremely social and very soft and snuggly. They can also free range in the room.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i wouldn't recommend a rabbit. 
Being prey animals most tend to tolerate but not like being picked u or cuddled. Tho they do like to be stroked. 
The also need to be kept in pairs being very social animals and would both need to be spayed/neutered. Keeping one on campus where you will be away all day will make the rabbit bored and be unfair on it. If you aren't allowed rats are you allowed any animals? as i wouldn't have thought they would say no to just one animal.


----------



## 5calimo32 (May 26, 2015)

Rabbits are actually very sociable with humans of tamed slowly. Even guinea pigs can become tame to the point of actively seeking out human attention.


----------

